# Our puppy has been born...



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

AGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG! Our puppy has been born! I’m so excited my face has gone all pink!!! 

Anne (Broadreach Dogs) just called and Chloe had just four pups – Anne was surprised as Chloe was apparently very chubby. 1 black boy, 1 pale boy and 2pale girls...the pale boy is spoken for and since our preference was a pale Cockapoo we’re getting a girl. Although I’d thought we’d be getting a boy I’m just delighted they’re healthy... though we will need to go back to the drawing board as Rupert will hardly be appropriate for a little girl lol! Or perhaps it could be a VERY original girl's name:laugh:We’re thinking ‘Roo’... ideas on a postcard please folks!

Anyway, we’re going to see the litter at five weeks old on Saturday 4th February and Anne has said we’re the first ‘appointment’ so will get first pick of the two girls. And then she will be ready to come home at eight weeks so presumably the weekend of the 25th/26th February. What will I do until then...?! 

Turi x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Congratulations Turi, I can practically feel your excitement....Girl names are
much harder than boy names I found. I wonder what you will end up choosing..


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Congratulations mum to be 

When you can get a picture up after your visit sure we can come up with some names.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Congratualtions! How exciting for you  Girls are brill! That's why we had to get a second  & actually I think girls names are loads easier than boys names, but that's down to the individual lol.

What kind of names do you like & I will start thinking? I love suggesting names  Unusual ones? Or not to unusual? Or a bit of both?
& if you like Roo, I like Roxie as the longer name & Roo as a nick name?  

I'm so excited for you! Please keep us updated with pictures & name ideas  xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Fab news  

Ok names now Turi ... and of course little puppy pics as soon as you get some from Anne .... 

When you say pale ... what colour are we talking .. cream, apricot, parti ... you know I am a coat colour nutter  

I am so pleased for you .. and congrats Anne on your new arrivals xxxx


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Ooooh congratulations!

I'd originally thought we would get a boy but it was a girl that stood out for us so its girls we have. I think personality and how they bond is the main thing.

I like Roo, its quite sweet. Ruthy, Ruffles, Rumour or Rusty?

Looking forward to seeing pics, your wait is nearly over Turi


----------



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS! That is lovely news. ))))))))

Oh I remember how hard the weeks are between the pups being born and getting to take one home in your arms...but it goes so quickly! How exciting!!

We will have to organise a puppy play date with Boston once we get back from Oz. )))


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh yay, thats great news Turi, I can't belive the search for your puppy is finally over 

Roo is a cute name and will definately suit the cockapoo bounce.
Congratulations and enjoy watching your baby progress over the next few weeks.


----------



## Freddies Mum (Nov 20, 2010)

Aww so exciting! I can't wait to see pics. 

Roo is very cute... but perhaps you could save Rupert for your second and pick a name that goes with it?


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Congratulations Turi, I can practically feel your excitement....Girl names are
> much harder than boy names I found. I wonder what you will end up choosing..


I agree - I had loads of boys names lined up! Marcus and I were nearly decided on Hugo... Hugette perhaps (joking...!) 



M&M's mummy said:


> Congratulations mum to be
> 
> When you can get a picture up after your visit sure we can come up with some names.


Yes - good idea Shirley. And don't worry - I'll be the photo posting queen as soon as I have them! 



Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Congratualtions! How exciting for you  Girls are brill! That's why we had to get a second  & actually I think girls names are loads easier than boys names, but that's down to the individual lol.
> 
> What kind of names do you like & I will start thinking? I love suggesting names  Unusual ones? Or not to unusual? Or a bit of both?
> & if you like Roo, I like Roxie as the longer name & Roo as a nick name?
> ...


I like unusual names... love Roxie actually. Though I know someone called Roxie - would that be bad?! We also like Amber... and Nutmeg... 



JoJo said:


> Fab news
> 
> Ok names now Turi ... and of course little puppy pics as soon as you get some from Anne ....
> 
> ...


Oh no, I didn't ask! I was too excited and flustered. Judging on her past litters I'm assume blonde (as in Laura's Izzy colour) though to golden (Stevie, as in Rustler's pup's colour)




Soo said:


> Ooooh congratulations!
> 
> I'd originally thought we would get a boy but it was a girl that stood out for us so its girls we have. I think personality and how they bond is the main thing.
> 
> ...


Thanks Sheilagh! Rusty is cute... perhaps a bit masculine for a girl though? 



Lozza said:


> CONGRATULATIONS! That is lovely news. ))))))))
> 
> Oh I remember how hard the weeks are between the pups being born and getting to take one home in your arms...but it goes so quickly! How exciting!!
> 
> We will have to organise a puppy play date with Boston once we get back from Oz. )))


Thank you Lauren! We're just SO excited 

I'd love to organise a puppy date... what a good idea. And one later on too when she can fit into Boston's equafleece that you kindly gave us 



wellerfeller said:


> Oh yay, thats great news Turi, I can't belive the search for your puppy is finally over
> 
> Roo is a cute name and will definately suit the cockapoo bounce.
> Congratulations and enjoy watching your baby progress over the next few weeks.


Thanks Karen! I feel like I've set some sort of record for the longest wait for my Cockapoo... I know it will be worth it though 

Hadn't even made the connection between Roo and bounciness. You've just made me love it even more! 

Turi x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Freddies Mum said:


> Aww so exciting! I can't wait to see pics.
> 
> Roo is very cute... but perhaps you could save Rupert for your second and pick a name that goes with it?


Jo, don't be so naughty! We can't get a second!!! 

Turi x


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

Congratulations! I was in your position 4 weeks ago. It is a LONG wait, but our breeder sends me pictures at least once a week and that really helps! I find girl names harder than boy names too.


----------



## Freddies Mum (Nov 20, 2010)

Turi said:


> Jo, don't be so naughty! We can't get a second!!!
> 
> Turi x


Maybe not right now, but just you wait a year or two...


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

There was a woman tv start Rusty at one point. Just googled her. It was Rustee Lee who was on TVam in the 80s.

So strike Rusty and how about Rustee?


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

jaimebpa1 said:


> Congratulations! I was in your position 4 weeks ago. It is a LONG wait, but our breeder sends me pictures at least once a week and that really helps! I find girl names harder than boy names too.


Thank you! Luckily, we're going skiing and then we've a weekent in Sussex AND I'm moving jobs so it's going to be a busy time... which will hopefully make me less impatient (not likely!)



Freddies Mum said:


> Maybe not right now, but just you wait a year or two...


Jo stooooop it!!! Such a bad influence... :laugh:

Turi x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Soo said:


> There was a woman tv start Rusty at one point. Just googled her. It was Rustee Lee who was on TVam in the 80s.
> 
> So strike Rusty and how about Rustee?


Oooo, Rustee is cute 

It's added to the list. I've realised I like names beginning with 'R'. Bit weird I know... going to Google 'R' girls names now....!

Turi x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Ah congratulations!!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

How exciting Turi ... maybe Anne can email you a picture, we're all duing to see Roo (that's what I'll call her for now!) 

Sue x


----------



## JR1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Congrats Turi, I am very pleased for you!

My daughter has a friend called Roo. It's her nickname and it really suits her. I think Roo is definitely female. I also went to school with a girl called Roopa if that helps?! 

Looking forward to reading about your countdown!

Jane.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Mogdog said:


> How exciting Turi ... maybe Anne can email you a picture, we're all duing to see Roo (that's what I'll call her for now!)
> 
> Sue x


Sue, you sound as impatient as I am to see her! Anne emailed saying she'll send me a pic as soon as possible. I want to see the puppies noooooow! 



JR1 said:


> Congrats Turi, I am very pleased for you!
> 
> My daughter has a friend called Roo. It's her nickname and it really suits her. I think Roo is definitely female. I also went to school with a girl called Roopa if that helps?!
> 
> ...


I think 'Roo' is too feminine for a boy too... oooooo, decisions decisions!

Turi x


----------



## Miranda&Monty (Dec 19, 2011)

Congratulations!! I remember how excited we were when Monty was born. The breeder sent us pictures of them the day they were born and then an update each week of all the boys!! We had our name two years before getting him though! Girls names are harder I think. Roxie was one our names if we had to have a girl and nutmeg.

I want another puppy! Not fair!

Miranda&Monty


----------



## Dee123 (Aug 20, 2011)

Congrats Turi! Now it's a different exciting wait for her to come home.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Miranda&Monty said:


> Congratulations!! I remember how excited we were when Monty was born. The breeder sent us pictures of them the day they were born and then an update each week of all the boys!! We had our name two years before getting him though! Girls names are harder I think. Roxie was one our names if we had to have a girl and nutmeg.
> 
> I want another puppy! Not fair!
> 
> Miranda&Monty


Were all the puppies in Monty's litter boys Miranda? 

Wow - two years before getting your pup - you waited so long. How did you cope?! 




Dee123 said:


> Congrats Turi! Now it's a different exciting wait for her to come home.


Thank you! 

It's going to be hard but I can while away the time with last minute preps... (not that I've left anything!) I was thinking of making a crate cover... that will keep me busy 

Turi x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm glad you like Roxie  I love it! Maybe a dog in the future will be called Roxie  I think it's a lovely name, i'll have a look for 'R' names as well & see if there's some more good ones & i'll let you know if I find any. Can't wait to see a picture! x

P.S. I really like Rhea as well  They were both on my last list of names for Poppy haha


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> I'm glad you like Roxie  I love it! Maybe a dog in the future will be called Roxie  I think it's a lovely name, i'll have a look for 'R' names as well & see if there's some more good ones & i'll let you know if I find any. Can't wait to see a picture! x


Also just found Asta (I know, it doesn't begin with 'R' ) - means 'Star-like'... 

Turi x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Haha you're straying already  Although I haven't seen much more in the 'R' section, except Rhea which I put in the p.s. Not sure if you saw that but I love it  Any other letters you like particularly? Lol x


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

A friend had a horse called Astra. Only thing was it was a pain in the field and I ended up calling her Arstra......


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

'Roo Roo the cockapoo!' See it rhymes! Perfect name for a perfect pup! Can't wait to see your pics! I originally wanted a girl but there were only boys left in the litter. However, when the choosing day arrived, there was a girl available from someone who had changed their mind. But Biscuit won us over as he was the first to look up out of the pile of sleeping pups and we had had our eye on him anyway. The girl just didn't click with me. I don't think it makes any difference with pups anyway. It's not the same as with humans!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

If I had got a boy it was going to be called Otis...couldn't find a way to
feminise ( is that a word??) that


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Haha you're straying already  Although I haven't seen much more in the 'R' section, except Rhea which I put in the p.s. Not sure if you saw that but I love it  Any other letters you like particularly? Lol x


Actually I had missed Rhea! It's sweet but reminds me of Rhianna who drives me bananas  

There doesn't appear to be much rhyme nor rhythm to my name finding does there? 



Soo said:


> A friend had a horse called Astra. Only thing was it was a pain in the field and I ended up calling her Arstra......


Oh no, you might have just put me off lol! 



Janev1000 said:


> 'Roo Roo the cockapoo!' See it rhymes! Perfect name for a perfect pup! Can't wait to see your pics! I originally wanted a girl but there were only boys left in the litter. However, when the choosing day arrived, there was a girl available from someone who had changed their mind. But Biscuit won us over as he was the first to look up out of the pile of sleeping pups and we had had our eye on him anyway. The girl just didn't click with me. I don't think it makes any difference with pups anyway. It's not the same as with humans!


Roo the have Poo(dle)... yes, it is a good name isn't it?! I just texted Marcus and said, 'what about Asta?' He said, 'I thought we decided on 'Roo' ages ago... such a man, he hates the deliberating! 

Biscuit is scrummy... do you have any more recent pics of him? 



colpa110 said:


> If I had got a boy it was going to be called Otis...couldn't find a way to
> feminise ( is that a word??) that


Otisa?! :laugh:

Turi x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I didn't even relate it to Rihanna tbh, I really like it, but love Roxie  Also love Phoebe? 

Men haha, that's why names should be left to the women x


----------



## cooper (Jan 4, 2012)

Congrats turi


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> I didn't even relate it to Rihanna tbh, I really like it, but love Roxie  Also love Phoebe?
> 
> Men haha, that's why names should be left to the women x


I know... Marcus is just useless. Some of his suggestions are just so awful lol! 



cooper said:


> Congrats turi


Thank you!

Turi x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Turi

The most recent pics I have of Biscuit are under the thread American Crosses in the pics section. He hasn't changed much since then as he is a slow grower, although I think I can see a teeny bit more height emerging - especially as I have trimmed of a chunk of hair between his back legs! His apricot markings on his face are fading a bit but is still as strong on his ears and body. I have been very naughty and trimmed along his ears today as well! Oh and I also trimmed a bit off the end of his tail!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Oooo, just had a look Jane. He looks so handsome. I'm so glad you changed his name - he's such a wee Biscuit  His name just suits him so well! 

It sounds like you're getting scissor happy but in a good way . Does he not wiggle?! 

Btw, I've just asked our breeder to recommend the forum so that I can stay in touch with our puppy's siblings and their owners!

Turi x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes he can really wriggle. I just have to catch him when he is either very sleepy or chewing an interesting toy! I think because Biscuit is an F1B, he has an extra thick and woolly coat that needs trimming here and there already. It's about 3" long now on his body. He could do with a belly trim but I'm not going to attempt it. I've had to cut the hair away from his eyes a few times already too - he definitely needs to be asleep then!

That's a great idea about your breeder recommending the forum. Apart from one pup that stayed with the breeder's mum, we have no contact with the others and I would love to see how they're getting on.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Oooo, he must have a lovely snuggly coat - do you find it tangles less or more (actually you might not know if you haven't felt an F1's coat...)?

That's a shame about Biscuit's brothers and sister's not being on here 

Btw I'm trying out my new Pitapata... not sure what I'm doing wrong!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Wow how exciting!! The countdown to collection starts now!!!

Roo the 'poo is a cute name. Naming dogs is hard. I was lucky as i knew i wanted a girl and Betty Boo was just about the first name i thought of!!

Can't wait til you have pictures of her!!! I can feel your excitement coming through the screen!!!

xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Biscuit is so scrummy ... I am liking the F1B mix more and more ... maybe one day .. no stop me .. I am a naughty gal when it coems to cockapoos .. seriously the mix is fab  

Turi we need puppy pics ... come on you are a puppy owner now lol ... well practically just 8 weeks to go then yipppppppyyyyy....


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

If you like Roo how about Ruthie  What a great name!!!!!!

I'm so happy for you Turi  I can't wait to see pictures


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

JulesB said:


> Wow how exciting!! The countdown to collection starts now!!!
> 
> Roo the 'poo is a cute name. Naming dogs is hard. I was lucky as i knew i wanted a girl and Betty Boo was just about the first name i thought of!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Jules 

Yes, I am seriously excited, Marcus too. I called him at work to tell him and he was all 'cool'... he then emailed me a very excited message saying he couldn't squeal because his colleagues were there... bless! 

Betty Boo is such a sweet name... 



JoJo said:


> Biscuit is so scrummy ... I am liking the F1B mix more and more ... maybe one day .. no stop me .. I am a naughty gal when it coems to cockapoos .. seriously the mix is fab
> 
> Turi we need puppy pics ... come on you are a puppy owner now lol ... well practically just 8 weeks to go then yipppppppyyyyy....


JoJo, behave - no more puppies for you just yet :laugh:

I asked Anne for a picture earlier and she said she'd take one asap... don't quite think she understands how MUCH I want to see this little puppy! 

Turi x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Rufini said:


> If you like Roo how about Ruthie  What a great name!!!!!!
> 
> I'm so happy for you Turi  I can't wait to see pictures


Thank you Ruth! 

And what a great name suggestion... wonder where you got that from... !

Unfortunately my aunt is called Ruth (not unfortunate for her... tis a lovely name) so having a pup with the same name could be slightly confusing...!

Turi x


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Really pleased for you, this is when all those months of reading how it should be done will pay dividends (or not!) As I found to my cost.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Pollypiglet said:


> Really pleased for you, this is when all those months of reading how it should be done will pay dividends (or not!) As I found to my cost.


Thank you! But why, what happened with you?


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I can remember how excited I was waiting for Betty to come home. But don't worry if the fear sets in too as a few days before i got Betty i started panicing about whether i was doing the right thing!!!

If i ever got another cockapoo (which much as i'd love too, i just can't owing to work, flat etc.) I'd call her Dolly!!

Love Marcus being all cool and then the excited emails!!!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Turi said:


> Thank you! But why, what happened with you?


Nothing really but it all seems so simple untill you get this lovely little bundle of fluff who turns your life upside down. I have owned three dogs before Hattie but as you get older you forget just how much of a responsibility a puppy is.It is all worth it in the end but I just needed to heed my own advice not always so easy as you might think! I am sure you will have the best puppy ever.

I must be mad but my brain is already working on a companion for Hattie In the meantime it is off to puppy parties next week she has her party frock all sorted! 

As for names anything that has a rise at the end as in Hattie is usually quite good as it gets their attention.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I was expecting the worst with Biscuit and so far have had the best puppy ever! It's been so much easier than I expected but maybe that's because I've had my 3 boys first!! 

His coat is not tangling at all. When I brush it it looks like cotton wool! Let's hope he doesn't wake up one day as one huge matt ball!

JoJo - I am as addicted as you! - we were having one of our conversations about what we'd do if we won the lottery and my first thought was 'lots more poos!'


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Glad to hear your news Turi, as far as the name is concerned, if you like Roo (and i love it
too) why not just call her Roo, names don't have to be lengthened!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Think the best thing is a large glass of wine to celebrate!


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

What great news Turi, i'm so pleased for you. i like Roo, it would be my favourite for a girl

So we are on the 8 weeks countdown!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Hmmmmm ways to distract ourselves for 8 weeks? Puppy toy shopping me thinks or in your case a restocking of puppy shampoo


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Pollypiglet said:


> As for names anything that has a rise at the end as in Hattie is usually quite good as it gets their attention.


Yeah, that's why my 3 boys are called Ollie, Sebbie and Louis!

and of course, Biscuit was originally 'Scuffy' but is now often called 'Biccy' There's just something in a name with a rise!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Turi - just looked at Broadreach's website (gorgeous dogs!) and her apricot poodle is the spitting image of Biscuit's brother Beau. Just shows how much F1B's can take on the poodle.


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

:jumping: CONGRATULATIONS!:whoo::congrats:
Looking forward to the updates. Roo is a great name or even Ruby-Roo the Cockapoo.

Meg x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

YAY congratulations on your new arrival - will wait impatiently for some photos of little Roo


----------



## suzie249 (Jan 2, 2012)

Aww wow....you must be sooo excited, i think i'd be beside myself!! Your little puppy was born on my birthday!

I see Ruby-Roo has been suggested as a name, was going to suggest Ruby. 
I hope the time goes quickly for you waiting to go and pick her up.

Suzie
x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

...........at last Turi!  Congratulations on your little GIRL!! 

Karen xx


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Great - at last you can plan for the big homecoming!! 
H x


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

oooooh, how exciting!!!! Do get some pics on as soon as you have some!!


----------



## Julie Clark (Sep 8, 2011)

Congratulations Turi!
I can just imagine your excitement right now. :jumping:

P.S: I love the name Roo the Cockapoo


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Yayyyyyy Turi, I'm so excited for you 

Love Roo, on fact one of my friends has a daughter called Ruby & her nickname is Roo


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

JulesB said:


> I can remember how excited I was waiting for Betty to come home. But don't worry if the fear sets in too as a few days before i got Betty i started panicing about whether i was doing the right thing!!!
> 
> If i ever got another cockapoo (which much as i'd love too, i just can't owing to work, flat etc.) I'd call her Dolly!!
> 
> Love Marcus being all cool and then the excited emails!!!


I can understand the last minute doubts... especially when you hear about some people's nightmares - I imagine I'll be nervous before she comes home just because I want to do it right 

Betty and Dolly, that would be dreamy 



Pollypiglet said:


> Nothing really but it all seems so simple untill you get this lovely little bundle of fluff who turns your life upside down. I have owned three dogs before Hattie but as you get older you forget just how much of a responsibility a puppy is.It is all worth it in the end but I just needed to heed my own advice not always so easy as you might think! I am sure you will have the best puppy ever.
> 
> I must be mad but my brain is already working on a companion for Hattie In the meantime it is off to puppy parties next week she has her party frock all sorted!
> 
> As for names anything that has a rise at the end as in Hattie is usually quite good as it gets their attention.


Oh, I see - I _have _been forewarned by friends that our lives will never be the same again . I'm hoping more for the better than the worse though 

I think names that end in a vowel tend to work quite well. It's the only reservation I have about Roo... when you're shouting it you have to add another syllable to the oooo as in Roo-ooo!!! :laugh: 



Janev1000 said:


> I was expecting the worst with Biscuit and so far have had the best puppy ever! It's been so much easier than I expected but maybe that's because I've had my 3 boys first!!
> 
> His coat is not tangling at all. When I brush it it looks like cotton wool! Let's hope he doesn't wake up one day as one huge matt ball!
> 
> JoJo - I am as addicted as you! - we were having one of our conversations about what we'd do if we won the lottery and my first thought was 'lots more poos!'


Yes, I can imagine having children would prepare you well for having a puppy! We're probably doing it the wrong way round... 

Cotton wool pup - sounds delish and perfect for nuzzling up to! 



ali-s.j. said:


> Glad to hear your news Turi, as far as the name is concerned, if you like Roo (and i love it
> too) why not just call her Roo, names don't have to be lengthened!


Thanks Ali! Not concerned with lengthening 'Roo' - just exploring all the options. If she ends up being a very pale pup we've considered Neva too which means snow 



Pollypiglet said:


> Think the best thing is a large glass of wine to celebrate!


Oooo, we have some champers in the fridge left over from the Christmas period... 



loobylou said:


> What great news Turi, i'm so pleased for you. i like Roo, it would be my favourite for a girl
> 
> So we are on the 8 weeks countdown!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hmmmmm ways to distract ourselves for 8 weeks? Puppy toy shopping me thinks or in your case a restocking of puppy shampoo


Thank you!  Yes, I might just have to reread and memorize 'The Perfect Puppy'... or while away even more hours on the forum...



Janev1000 said:


> Turi - just looked at Broadreach's website (gorgeous dogs!) and her apricot poodle is the spitting image of Biscuit's brother Beau. Just shows how much F1B's can take on the poodle.


Yes, he is rather dashing isn't he?! Do you think Biccy will get that curly? 



dave the dog said:


> :jumping: CONGRATULATIONS!:whoo::congrats:
> Looking forward to the updates. Roo is a great name or even Ruby-Roo the Cockapoo.
> 
> Meg x


Thank you Meg! We're over-the-moon arty: 



embee said:


> YAY congratulations on your new arrival - will wait impatiently for some photos of little Roo


Thanks Mandy! 



suzie249 said:


> Aww wow....you must be sooo excited, i think i'd be beside myself!! Your little puppy was born on my birthday!
> 
> I see Ruby-Roo has been suggested as a name, was going to suggest Ruby.
> I hope the time goes quickly for you waiting to go and pick her up.
> ...


Oh happy birthday Suzie and thank you for the congrats. 

A big bonus about her birthday is that we'll never forget it 



Cockapoodledoo said:


> ...........at last Turi!  Congratulations on your little GIRL!!
> 
> Karen xx


Thank you Karen! For us it all started when we met gorgeous Rufus... :love-eyes: 



Hfd said:


> Great - at last you can plan for the big homecoming!!
> H x


Tell me about it - being the massive control freak that I am I've really hated not knowing when we'd get our puppy! 



lola24 said:


> oooooh, how exciting!!!! Do get some pics on as soon as you have some!!


I don't have any yet - so frustrating!!! Perhaps Anne is trying to build suspense... little does she know I've been waiting for this puppy for what feels like forever! 



Julie Clark said:


> Congratulations Turi!
> I can just imagine your excitement right now. :jumping:
> 
> P.S: I love the name Roo the Cockapoo


Thank you Julie. Jumping - that's what I feel like doing! :jumping: :jumping: :jumping:! 

Any news for you? 



mariag said:


> Yayyyyyy Turi, I'm so excited for you
> 
> Love Roo, on fact one of my friends has a daughter called Ruby & her nickname is Roo


Thank you!


----------



## Sequin (Sep 17, 2011)

Lovely, happy thread Turi! Thanks to everyone for a cheerful read.
Congratulations! I had thought we would get a boy dog and ended up with a girl too!
It is very exciting. 

Xx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you Sarah! 

Now just need a picture so it will all become real... at what point does it class as stalking if you've already texted and emailed your breeder lol?!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Hurray! What fabulous news, I am so excited for you!  Can't wait for the updates. xx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow you're very good at mega-multi-quoting!!

I love the name Roo (very cute) and if you get another in a couple of years you could call it Kanga (especially if it's as bouncy as Bess!).

Looking forward to seeing pics!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Turi said:


> I can understand the last minute doubts... especially when you hear about some people's nightmares - I imagine I'll be nervous before she comes home just because I want to do it right :
> 
> 
> Yes, he is rather dashing isn't he?! Do you think Biccy will get that curly?



I also had mixed feelings the night before but didn't look back once we'd collected Biscuit. It's only natural as it's a big commitment.

Is Archie your pup's dad? He actually looks just how I think Biscuit will look when grown up. Very similar build and Biscuit's face is developing a more poodle-like shape.

ps: ignore the rubbish at the bottom of this post!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Hurray! What fabulous news, I am so excited for you!  Can't wait for the updates. xx


Thank you! 



Mogdog said:


> Wow you're very good at mega-multi-quoting!!
> 
> I love the name Roo (very cute) and if you get another in a couple of years you could call it Kanga (especially if it's as bouncy as Bess!).
> 
> Looking forward to seeing pics!


Actually that multi-quote nearly beat me. Got very confused half way though! 

I could get a boy in a few years and call it Kanga?! :laugh: 

I'm looking forward to seeing the pictures too... hmph!



Janev1000 said:


> I also had mixed feelings the night before but didn't look back once we'd collected Biscuit. It's only natural as it's a big commitment.
> 
> Is Archie your pup's dad? He actually looks just how I think Biscuit will look when grown up. Very similar build and Biscuit's face is developing a more poodle-like shape.
> 
> ps: ignore the rubbish at the bottom of this post!


I suppose after months of knowing this is what we want, we'll have to ignore last-minute doubts! 

Yes, Archie is our puppy's daddy... I imagine it's natural that Biscuit will look more Poodly as an F1 is 3/4 Poodle?


----------



## Rustler (Sep 22, 2011)

Congratulations Turi you must be so excited:smile:. 
When we got Stevie we only had to wait just over 3 weeks, so we got to see her at 5 weeks then had a short wait.
Love the name Roo . We struggled for ages with names and only confirmed the name with Anne on our journey up to collect Stevie.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Turi, I know what you mean about needing another syllable when calling. I always call Flo Flo-ey


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you! Yes, we are sooooo excited :jumping:

We're going to see Anne on the 4th February when the puppies will be five weeks old ans then, like you we'll be able to take her home at eight weeks so the last weekend of February. 

How are you getting on with Stevie? Do you have any more recent pictures pleeeeeease?!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

embee said:


> Turi, I know what you mean about needing another syllable when calling. I always call Flo Flo-ey


Does she understand?! If yes and we will be able to call Roo-ey then I think we're almost decided


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Turi said:


> Does she understand?! If yes and we will be able to call Roo-ey then I think we're almost decided


Yes she'll always come to Flo-ey - I don't know whether she knows it a variant of her name but to her it just means come. Roo-ey is a cute name  I often call Remy either Remy Roo or Remy Roodles when I'm playing with her...


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Betty answers to loads of things!! She quite often gets called Boo Boo and she responds to that too so am sure Roo, Rooey, Roo Roo, etc would be fine!!!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

My older dog, Phoebe, always comes if I call Izzy!
She knoes there are treats involved!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Marcus and I had a long talk about dog names last night and 'Roo' is definitely top of the list. Neva for a very pale girl is a possibility but having seen Anne's pups I don't think this is likely. 

Ali I love the fact that Pheobe now comes when you call Izzy! Pheobe's a working cocker isn't she?


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Turi said:


> Marcus and I had a long talk about dog names last night and 'Roo' is definitely top of the list. Neva for a very pale girl is a possibility but having seen Anne's pups I don't think this is likely.
> 
> Ali I love the fact that Pheobe now comes when you call Izzy! Pheobe's a working cocker isn't she?


Yes she is, she's slowing down a bit, just turned 12. I have to say that Izzy (working cocker mix) has been a much easier puppy than Phoebe, although to be fair I did have young kids when we got Phoebe. I get quite incensed at some of the things people say about working cockers, they are gorgeous and loving and loyal, all dogs need exercise, mental stimulation and an opportunity to run freely. Phoebe has been a huge help in teaching Izzy the boundaries, and making sure she sticks to them.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

So she is the matriarch of your mini pack?! 

I've loved every single working Cocker that I've met - the one I met at my Doctor's surgery, the ones I met at a hobby breeder in Kent and of course Jukee Doodles' girls. If Marcus and I lived in the countryside we'd have definitely considered one.

It's interesting to hear that you've found the cross easier though.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh she's very dominant, but we knew that as we had another dog before (who was 5 when we got Phoebe). Izzy was chosen for temperament, I could not have a puppy who would try to be the boss! It has worked brilliantly, Izzy absolutely adores Phoebe


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Turi - your friends are right your life will never be the same again....but for the better!
Me and Dan, when we had days off, used to stay in bed way waaaay late in the morning but now we hop out of bed at 7am on our days off to go and play with Vincent! He is better than coffee, seeing his silly face waiting to be let out....!!!

aaaah! Is it weird that I am sooooo excited too? xD


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Oh she's very dominant, but we knew that as we had another dog before (who was 5 when we got Phoebe). Izzy was chosen for temperament, I could not have a puppy who would try to be the boss! It has worked brilliantly, Izzy absolutely adores Phoebe


Was the other dog your King Charles? 

It sounds like you have the balance just right...  Pheobe is beautiful btw x 

We know that we need a puppy who won't be petrified of our three cats nor overwhelmed by a busy (read noisy) family life - my sister's husband is Italian and very loud and Marcus' mum is Chinese and very loud and we often have big family gatherings. I presume that a boisterous puppy might also mean a dominant puppy but I think I would be able to handle that. Marcus, on the other hand is a soft touch... :laugh: 



Rufini said:


> Turi - your friends are right your life will never be the same again....but for the better!
> Me and Dan, when we had days off, used to stay in bed way waaaay late in the morning but now we hop out of bed at 7am on our days off to go and play with Vincent! He is better than coffee, seeing his silly face waiting to be let out....!!!
> 
> aaaah! Is it weird that I am sooooo excited too? xD


I think you're right Ruth - Marcus and I could sometimes do with a kick up the bottom on a Sunday morning too 

I can't wait for this change... I know we're 100% ready! 

It's not weird at all that you're excited... I was too when Vincent did so well in his puppy class! :jumping:


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh poo .. I thought there was going to be a Turi puppy/ litter pics then .. got all excited ... 

I am so tired today .. need a smile .. show me some puppy pics


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Can you imagine how impatient I am JoJo?!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

*I have a photo!!!*

Eeeeeeeek - I have photographic evidence of our puppy :jumping:

Loving the white markings... I wonder if they'll lighten up as they get older or if the white markings will remain prominent..?


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

Turi,

CONGRATULATIONS, not long now. We pick our little boy up on the 17th January, who has now been named Rufus! There must be something about names beginning with R at the moment.

Anna x


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

Cute little newborn puppies! They change so quickly and you're going to get anxious for "picture day" each week until you get her. Any progres on her name? Love her markings!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Anna said:


> Turi,
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS, not long now. We pick our little boy up on the 17th January, who has now been named Rufus! There must be something about names beginning with R at the moment.
> 
> Anna x


Rufus – gorgeous name. My love affair with Cockapoos started with a certain Rufus! Do a search for Cockapoodledoo….


I bet you can’t wait – not long now though! 



jaimebpa1 said:


> Cute little newborn puppies! They change so quickly and you're going to get anxious for "picture day" each week until you get her. Any progres on her name? Love her markings!


Cute little newborn puppies! They change so quickly and you're going to get anxious for "picture day" each week until you get her. Any progres on her name? Love her markings

They’re so sweet aren’t they but at this age you can barely make out their little faces! I love how chubby they are – I suppose that’s expected with a smaller litter! 

I mentioned ‘Socks’ to Marcus (my partner) this morning and with every name suggestion he becomes more determined that she will be called ‘Roo’!


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

lol. Well I like Roo. I think it's really cute. My husband is the same way about names though. Once he decides on a name he likes he won't change his mind!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I think Marcus just can’t be bothered to talk through ALL the name choices with me…. I think he gets a bit weary! To be fair to him he has had to put up with some serious dogzilla behaviour over the past few months…!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Turi said:


> Eeeeeeeek - I have photographic evidence of our puppy :jumping:
> 
> Loving the white markings... I wonder if they'll lighten up as they get older or if the white markings will remain prominent..?


Love the picture of Roo and littermates (I do like that name!). Make sure Anne sends you regular photo updates ... we all need to see her as she grows!!!

Sue


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

How cute!! one of my clients cockapoos was this colour at birth and is now a creamy colour all over,the white has kind of blended in.xxx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Mogdog said:


> Love the picture of Roo and littermates (I do like that name!). Make sure Anne sends you regular photo updates ... we all need to see her as she grows!!!
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue! I pestered Anne for a picture... feel a bit bad but I was desperate 



mandym said:


> How cute!! one of my clients cockapoos was this colour at birth and is now a creamy colour all over,the white has kind of blended in.xxx


Thank you Mandy... the fun thing is not knowing...!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

They look so cute and healthyi! Scrummy yummy puppies! They will probably end up the colour of Archie. He is such a gorgeous looking poodle so for sure you will have a gorgeous pup! You will get such a high from every pic that comes through. Can't wait to see more!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you Jane! I already feel like a proud Mummy


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

oh oh oh ... they are so cute ... little weeny pups   

Yep I am with MandyM ... the white will blend in and be less noticable when that wavy coat comes in   depending how much white is in the coat ....

I will have to have another peep of those pups ... I bet you are bursting with excitement Turi 

I will be asking you if you would like to add Roo the Cockapoo Coat Colour Catalogue xxx


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Gorgeous pic Turi. I love the white markings on her.

Just as well Anne sent you the photo as earlier today I was thinking of asking you to post up her email so we could all email and pester her to send you one LOL


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

JoJo said:


> oh oh oh ... they are so cute ... little weeny pups
> 
> Yep I am with MandyM ... the white will blend in and be less noticable when that wavy coat comes in   depending how much white is in the coat ....
> 
> ...


I know JoJo - aren't they just gooooorgeous? I keep clapping my hands together with excitment... got some rather strange looks at work :laugh: I can't stop looking at the picture! 

I'd love for her to appear on your Coat Colour Catalogue... lucky me 




Soo said:


> Gorgeous pic Turi. I love the white markings on her.
> 
> Just as well Anne sent you the photo as earlier today I was thinking of asking you to post up her email so we could all email and pester her to send you one LOL


Haha, I'd have loved that... if she knew what a stir she was causing amongst the ILMC members then she'd be sending photos every five minutes lol! 

To you all.. I feel wonderfully fulfilled having shared my Cockapoo search and discovery experience on here and I'd like to thank you for being so supportive, kind and informative :hug:


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Tell Anne to have a peep on here .. we would welcome her with loving cockapoo arms .. ok and we would beg her for more puppy pics lol .. only teasing 

Ahh Turi that is so lovely .. we have loved being part of your puppy search .. its been fun  and will be even better when you have Roo  .. I love that name by the way ..

The next big moment will be .. Turi and Marus meet Roo  yipppyyy


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Oooooh Turi, they are just scrummy.........I love puppy pics


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Tell Anne to have a peep on here .. we would welcome her with loving cockapoo arms .. ok and we would beg her for more puppy pics lol .. only teasing
> 
> Ahh Turi that is so lovely .. we have loved being part of your puppy search .. its been fun  and will be even better when you have Roo  .. I love that name by the way ..
> 
> The next big moment will be .. Turi and Marus meet Roo  yipppyyy


Well I have asked her to recommend the forum to the other Mummies and Daddies so that we can stay in touch... fingers crossed! 

The next five weeks until we meet her are going to go veeeeeerrrryy slooooowly! 



mariag said:


> Oooooh Turi, they are just scrummy.........I love puppy pics


Thank you Maria!


----------



## Rustler (Sep 22, 2011)

Turi said:


> Thank you! Yes, we are sooooo excited :jumping:
> 
> We're going to see Anne on the 4th February when the puppies will be five weeks old ans then, like you we'll be able to take her home at eight weeks so the last weekend of February.
> 
> How are you getting on with Stevie? Do you have any more recent pictures pleeeeeease?!


Hi Turi, love the puppy picture you must be so excited.
Stevie had a small white swirl on her forehead at 5 weeks it had faded slightly at 8 weeks, and now at 16 weeks her face is just lighter there.
Family team effort to upload these photos as I'm so useless, hope it's worked.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh thank you so much for posting a picture - Stevie is gorgeous! Quite straight-coated by the looks of things. 

How are you getting on with her - are you enjoying puppy ownership?


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Congratulations Turi! Ur wee girl is gonna be a stunner! Emma x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks Emma - much appreciated


----------



## paulafb (Sep 25, 2011)

Oh how exciting! Congratulations! 
You will be glad to hear that Harley has finally settled at night and has had 4 quiet nights in a row in bed from 10.30 till 6ish without a peep! Sleep at last!
Keep us informed on your little angel!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

paulafb said:


> Oh how exciting! Congratulations!
> You will be glad to hear that Harley has finally settled at night and has had 4 quiet nights in a row in bed from 10.30 till 6ish without a peep! Sleep at last!
> Keep us informed on your little angel!


Oooops, just responded to your other post! 

So pleased to hear that Harley has settled in - you must be delighted!

We're sooooo excited about our little girl!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Every time you post I think there'll be another picture... all the pictures in the first 8 weeks are so exciting. I used to check my emails so much waiting for my next glimpse.

This is the very first pic I got of Remy who is second from the right.









and this is my first picture of Flo emailed by the breeder. Flo had quite distinctive white marking including a heart shape on her head but it quickly blended in with her apricot colour although some of the puppies did keep their white markings...


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you Mandy! They're just gorgeous pictures... :love-eyes: 

I think puppy pictures get all the more adorable when their features start to show. I'll be badgering Anne for a weekly photo (poor lady )

How is little Remy now? She and Flo seem to be the best of friends


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Turi said:


> Thank you Mandy! They're just gorgeous pictures... :love-eyes:
> 
> I think puppy pictures get all the more adorable when their features start to show. I'll be badgering Anne for a weekly photo (poor lady )
> 
> How is little Remy now? She and Flo seem to be the best of friends


They are just perfect together but very different so all the speculation about type of cross, energy levels and temperament kind of goes out the window with my two. Both mine are working/show x mini and even had the same dad but are like chalk and cheese in terms of temperament - Flo is 'wired' and very responsive and Remy is calm and just doodles along.

I still update the MDL blog on a regular basis if you ever want to see pics and movies and find out how they are doing.

Have you thought about how you might choose between the two girls???


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

Since our puppy has been born i've e-mailed the breeder probably twice a week! Usually once to ask her a question and then of course after she sends a picture i have to e-mail her back to say how cute they are!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

jaimebpa1 said:


> Since our puppy has been born i've e-mailed the breeder probably twice a week! Usually once to ask her a question and then of course after she sends a picture i have to e-mail her back to say how cute they are!


I kept emailing Flo's breeder all the time - was desperate to see more pictures and hear how she was doing but didn't want to appear to be a complete nutter 

What was the very first picture you saw?


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

embee said:


> They are just perfect together but very different so all the speculation about type of cross, energy levels and temperament kind of goes out the window with my two. Both mine are working/show x mini and even had the same dad but are like chalk and cheese in terms of temperament - Flo is 'wired' and very responsive and Remy is calm and just doodles along.
> 
> I still update the MDL blog on a regular basis if you ever want to see pics and movies and find out how they are doing.
> 
> Have you thought about how you might choose between the two girls???


I'll check out the blog but it sounds like you have the perfect balance with the two of them...

I think we'll choose by temperament - how each of them respond to us, how cuddly they are and generally our gut feelings. Does that sound ok? 



jaimebpa1 said:


> Since our puppy has been born i've e-mailed the breeder probably twice a week! Usually once to ask her a question and then of course after she sends a picture i have to e-mail her back to say how cute they are!


This is going to be me I know it!


----------

